#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > زبان های برنامه نویسی | Programming Languages >  > دانلود: کتاب آموزشی نرمال سازی دیتابیس (کامل و پرمحتوا)

## nekooee

سلام

متأسفانه نویسنده کتاب را نتوانستم پیدا کنم که ذکر کنم. و البته بخش نرمالسازی فصل پنجم از کتاب بوده که من به همین شکل آن را در اینترنت پیدا کردم.

بر خلاف اکثر کتاب هایی که دیدم این کتاب بسیار دقیق و با جزئیات نرمالسازی دیتابیس را تا سطح 5NF توضیح داده هست.

برای دوستانی که نمی دانند نرمالسازی چیست باید توضیح بدم در این روش با حذف تکرار و داده های غیر مرتبط از جداول دیتابیس از افزونگی داده جلوگیری می کنیم و توانایی انجام این کار برای هر برنامه نویسی لازم است.

موفق باشید

----------

*1212ali*,*AMD*,*hojat88*,*mohssen*,*عطاالله*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

